

Ask HN: Are you building iOS/android games? Need marketing help? - coryl

Hello HN,<p>I’m really excited about the future of mobile games and apps because I think the growth and opportunities are amazing. It’s something I’d love to be a part of, and I want to learn more about mobile app distribution and marketing. That’s why I’m willing to offer my time and work efforts FREE to a few lucky (and appropriately matching) HN devs or startups.<p>Here’s what I could do for you:<p>- Design, draft, or build your apps web landing pages with Photoshop/HTML/CSS (and create promotional images with the use of your fantastic game art).<p>- Setup a Facebook fan page with an attractive landing tab so you have FB lead-ins and a social presence<p>- Help craft your app store’s copy text to optimize the title and description space.<p>- Use Optimizely to run A/B test campaigns on landing page copy, buttons, and images<p>- Other ideas? What else do devs need help with that they don’t have time to do themselves?<p>I consider myself a marketer/hustler type and I have experience co-founding several popular web apps, driving viral traffic and signups on $0 budgets. My work has been covered on Techcrunch, CNET, TIME, CBS, Wired, and more. I last interned at Kontagent (Jan-May), a social gaming analytics provider. I’m currently looking to join a social / mobile game studio, but the search continues.<p>Interested? Email me at coryliu[at]gmail.com and tell me a bit about what you’re working on, and what you need help with.<p>My projects &#38; resume: http://bit.ly/raW2Y4<p>Design portfolio: http://bit.ly/osbDEp<p>Thanks HN!
======
coryl
Clickable:

My projects & resume: <http://bit.ly/raW2Y4>

Design portfolio: <http://bit.ly/osbDEp>

